# Calvin and the Development of Covenant Theology



## JM (Dec 30, 2008)

Calvin and the Development of Covenant Theology | The Reformed Forum



> Dr. Peter Lillback, President of Westminster Theological Seminary, in Philadelphia, Pa., Senior Minister of Proclamation Presbyterian Church, in Bryn Mawr, PA, and President of the Providence Forum, talked with the panel of Christ the Center about his book The Binding of God: Calvin’s Role in the Development of Covenant Theology, published in the Texts & Studies in Reformation & Post-Reformation Thought series by Baker Book House. Dr. Lillback has contributed numerous articles to various publications and journals, and is the author of George Washington’s Sacred Fire and Wall of Misconception. Dr Lillback has set out to offer an objective reading of John Calvin in regard to his view of “covenant” and the role that it plays in theology. The Binding of God is a significant contribution to the understanding of the covenant concept in church history.


----------

